# Dal 3d "Non riuscire più a dirle "ti amo"



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta però. Quei vuoti, l'ho già spiegato, non sono da attribuire a mancanze nella coppia. Come ho già detto, mai incolperei la famiglia per una mia eventuale trasgressione.
> 
> Quei vuoti non sono mancanze. Sono piuttosto aspetti intimi personali dei quali ho acquisito la piena consapevolezza solo dopo anni. Il risultato è che proprio per questo non mi guardo intorno. Sono sereno. Tutto questo a prescindere dalla mia coppia.
> 
> ...


Questo post di Jon mi ha colpito moltissimo.
Non so esattamente perchè, ma l'ho sentito addosso.
C'è qualcosa in quel discorso. Tra le parole. Che non sono rivolte a me. C'è qualcosa che mi ha fatto scattare un campanello interiore.

leggo con molta attenzione le cose che scrive. E sempre volentieri. Anche quando non sono d'accordo ma. Qualsiasi cosa abbia da dire. Riesce sempre. Sempre. A trasmettermi l'immagine dell'Oceano. 
Ed è. Rassicurante. Mi fa pensare. 
Perchè lo avverto...adulto. A tutto tondo. Che collega le sinapsi quando scrive ( a differenza mia:mrgreen:. vabbè...ma tanto non diventerò mai adulta. Mi vedo a 97 anni schiacciare i campanelli di notte con la stampella e scappare a tutto gas sulla sedia a rotelle bi posto di Sbriciolata. Minerva ovviamente il nostro alibi. Eravamo da lei a farle i boccoli e la ceretta)
Torno seria. Jon lo sento adulto. Un adulto che può insegnare. E non forzare.
Proporre ma non imporre, senza sminuire di una virgola la forza delle sue idee.
Magari in casa è uno stronzone come de Amicis del libro Cuore scared: che paura mi faceva quel libro...non volevo nemmeno toccarlo. un cazzo di libro scritto da un sadico odiatore a manetta di bambini), ma qui sul forum è...per me almeno...qualcuno che riesce a farmi vedere sfumature che non vedo.
Non so come dire. pianta dei semi. Come il post sopra.
Arriverò a capire perchè mi ha colpito così tanto al di là dell'estrema saggezza. 

Io lo leggo e ...ho l'impressione che ci sia un omino nella mia testa che mi dice 
TEBEEEEE, MA SEI SUPER KRETI? E' *OVVIO*!!!

E no. Non è ovvio. Non ancora. O almeno. E' ovvio che mi abbia colpito perchè appena finito di leggere mi è venuto in mente Manager. E poi Mattia. E poi Tebina.
Quindi mi sono sentita "colpita" nel triangolo che sto vivendo e e ho avvertito tipo un messaggio subliminale dentro.


Mah...io so solo che....a Mattia marca malissimo. E pure all'altro.


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Io non ho capito che vuoi dire....


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4575 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non ho capito che vuoi dire....


Tranquilla. Tutto nella norma.
 Fa parte dei mie pensieri skizofrenici! Sai...è di famiglia..


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4575 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non ho capito che vuoi dire....


Io invece mi sa che l'ho capito


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4578 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece mi sa che l'ho capito


E dillo pure a ZiaEly...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4578 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece mi sa che l'ho capito


purtroppo....avevo il dubbio.....


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4580 ha detto:
			
		

> purtroppo....avevo il dubbio.....


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4580 ha detto:
			
		

> purtroppo....avevo il dubbio.....


E' solo che ci ho combattuto una vita, tesoro. Tutto qui.
Ma tranquilla, non lo dico a nessuno.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4591 ha detto:
			
		

> E' solo che ci ho combattuto una vita, tesoro. Tutto qui.
> Ma tranquilla, non lo dico a nessuno.


Non è ancora così chiaro ma....so dove cercare per trovare.
Il problema che se mi metto a scoficchiare.....







non è ancora giunta la mia ora da diversamente fedele.


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4592 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è ancora così chiaro ma....so dove cercare per trovare.
> Il problema che se mi metto a scoficchiare.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ne approfitto per rifletterci un po' sopra anch'io


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Dopo un certo evento, ieri, sto iniziando a capire davvero.

_"Imparare a vivere significa accettare l’attesa, la sospensione, l’incertezza. Integrare lentamente l’idea che, nonostante tutto, il vuoto che ci portiamo dentro non potrà mai essere del tutto colmato. Che ci sarà sempre qualcosa che ci man__ca. 
E che è proprio questa assenza che caratterizza il nostro rapporto con il tempo, con lo spazio, con l’amore. 
E che gli altri non sono 'cattivi' se non sono sempre lì, pronti a intervenire, pronti a fare qualcosa perché il vuoto faccia meno male."

_Michela Marzano - Volevo essere una farfalla


----------

